# Next new S/S fermenter



## SJW (28/5/14)

I need a new fermenter so Mark put me on to these bad boys. From Winequip $130 + GST for 30 Litre and $30 for a non drip sample tap. I just need to check if it will fit in the fridge. 360mm o/a diameter I think if its the same one they sell at "the olive Centre"


----------



## breakbeer (28/5/14)

They look pretty awesome, nice price too


----------



## Yob (28/5/14)

like to see more on the tap


----------



## Airgead (28/5/14)

That looks the biz.... I had a look on their website but couldn;t find them... what do they call them?

Cheers
dave


----------



## lukec (28/5/14)

Right here, http://www.winequip.com.au/tanks-oilacider.html 




Airgead said:


> That looks the biz.... I had a look on their website but couldn;t find them... what do they call them?
> 
> Cheers
> dave


----------



## SJW (28/5/14)

I got the photo from another site caller 'the olive oil centre'. The tap is suppose to be the ducks nuts. All s/s with a central pin that gets pushed inside so the content flows out and around the valve so nothing can contaminate the contents.
It a bit of bling but s/s is so much easier to clean than plastic + s/s is a much better conductor compared with plastic in the fridge.


----------



## Spiesy (28/5/14)

Not much info on them.

What quality stainless?
Are there weld seams?
What is the lid made of (able to drill a hole for airlock)?

Still, decent value for $176.


----------



## SJW (28/5/14)

I just odered mine. $140 including GST, $30 for a s/s tap. The tap does not have a handle, it has a threaded knob on the front that screws into the tank and the contents flows out around the seal. Yes the welds are all food grade sealed welds. Cant wait. He did say that they are not the ones I posted a picture of from The Olive Oil Centre but almost the same. No blue plastic bits. Will post a photo when it turns up tomorrow or Friday.

STEVE


----------



## Airgead (28/5/14)

Interested to see how well they work.

What will you do for an airlock? Drill the SS lid?


----------



## SJW (28/5/14)

Im a cling wrap guy anyway.


----------



## Batz (28/5/14)

SJW said:


> I need a new fermenter so Mark put me on to these bad boys. From Winequip $130 + GST for 30 Litre and $30 for a non drip sample tap. I just need to check if it will fit in the fridge. 360mm o/a diameter I think if its the same one they sell at "the olive Centre"



I was looking at these

http://www.homemakeit.com.au/collections/olive-pickling-oil/Olive-Oil-Tank-With-Welded-Base

Looks like you may have a better price there, I think they would make an great fermenter. You just have to make sure they are a welded base not folded.

Batz


----------



## Airgead (28/5/14)

SJW said:


> Im a cling wrap guy anyway.


Heathen.


----------



## Forever Wort (28/5/14)

Interested to see more of this; please post detailed pics when it arrives!


----------



## SJW (28/5/14)

Now worries guys I will post picks.

Batz, Mark has seen one of these bad boys in the flesh and says they are the business. No folds anywhere and the only join is a weld half way up the vessel. Appearently olive oil is pretty presious stuff to store and does not take well to being exposed to air and other nasties.


----------



## Bridges (28/5/14)

I've looked at these too, and there is two standards, welded base is nice and smooth inside, folded still has a perfect airtight seal just a seam around the base inside that would make cleaning a bit difficult.


----------



## Batz (28/5/14)

Bridges said:


> I've looked at these too, and there is two standards, welded base is nice and smooth inside, folded still has a perfect airtight seal just a seam around the base inside that would make cleaning a bit difficult.


Could you post the photo's you took of these mate?

Bridges was good enough to check these drums out for me along with taking photos, much appreciated cobber. I'd say Bridges knows more about these drums than any of us.

Owe you a beer. :beerbang: :super:

Batz

I'm still a bit confused as to which way to go, I'll like the 50lt but the weight worries this old bloke.


----------



## lukec (28/5/14)

I'm working out their way tomorrow and am going to drop in a if they look the good ill buy one and post some pics


----------



## Batz (28/5/14)

SJW said:


> Now worries guys I will post picks.
> 
> Batz, Mark has seen one of these bad boys in the flesh and says they are the business. No folds anywhere and the only join is a weld half way up the vessel. Appearently olive oil is pretty presious stuff to store and does not take well to being exposed to air and other nasties.


OK, keen to see the pictures, the tap as well please. I've got the funds ready for a couple of SS fermenters but I just can't decide which way to go.

Batz


----------



## Danwood (28/5/14)

I might have to drop in to HMI after work.

I need some yeast anyway....and a SS fermenter to put it in...


----------



## Florian (28/5/14)

maybe it's just me, but I just can't see myself enjoying cleaning those vessels. most of the yeast scum will probably sit underneath that bent surface below the neck where it's hard to see and also in those crevices in the neck. 

I'd much rather clean something with straight walls where I can actuall see what I'm doing and don't have to bend my hands to get to sort of hidden places.

EDIT: yes it's all doable, but I think there are better options out there, even in the same price range.


----------



## Yob (28/5/14)

If your cleaning like I do, perc, boiling water and top up, makes no never mind really..


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/14)

Glad to see that fustis are appearing in Australia, along with other items such as Buffalo Boilers that, until a couple of years ago, you only read about on overseas forums.

Now here's an angle. How many people in Australia actually need to have a bloody big tank of olive oil sitting in their house. I love olive oil but five litres does me for a year. So I'd guess the market is fairly small for fustis hereabouts.

However if they are easily convertible to home brew fermenters, I reckon they are going to be shocked at the takeup from totally left field (as I think Crown Urns experienced to the point that they actually brought out an exposed element model)

As it is I'm in for a SS industries brew bucket but interested to see how fustis take off, especially at a price that is about half of an urn, very affordable.


----------



## SJW (29/5/14)

The funny thing is I rang both Adelaide and Melbourne Winequip and they we both well into brewing and the Adelaide boys even brew on site.
It was nice to speak with some people who new exactly what I was using this product for. Saved all the bushshit explanations.


----------



## lukec (29/5/14)

Hey gents,

Here are some pics of them. The lid has a o-ring on it so you can seal it up. I plan on using mine for crash chilling as I already have a stainless conical.


----------



## Yob (29/5/14)

they do look the shiznit.. nice find,


----------



## lukec (29/5/14)

I cleaned it and tested it before I racked off a lager tonight. I'd recommend a bit of food grade lube on the o ring on the tap but other than that I'm pretty happy. 



Yob said:


> they do look the shiznit.. nice find,


----------



## Yob (29/5/14)

How does that tap work mate?


----------



## lukec (29/5/14)

It's a pretty nifty little sucker, it's just the knob on the end that you unscrew and it opens. It also turns so you can face it any direction you want. 
1/2 silicon hose will fit perfectly over it and it's completely stainless except for the o-ring for sealing when you close it.




Yob said:


> How does that tap work mate?


----------



## TidalPete (29/5/14)

They look pretty good to me too lukec. Good find & much tidier inside than others I've seen.
Would appreciate your posting total height & diameter if you've got the time.


----------



## Bridges (29/5/14)

I'll try to find those pics I sent to Batz, I don't think I took any of the non welded base, as in my opinion you just wouldn't buy one. Looked awful to clean. The welded were good though, home make it were very open to the idea of a bulk buy when I spoke to them a few months ago.


----------



## Yob (29/5/14)

Bridges, is yours from winequip or homemakeit? Tap the same as above?


----------



## jc64 (29/5/14)

Any reason you guys aren't just using corny kegs to ferment in if you want a SS fermenter?

I ask because I have been using a few spare corny's for a fair while now and love the ease of transfer they provide. Cheers.


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

My batches won't fit in a corny and I'd simply rather not change my brewing process to suit my ferment... Cart - horse


----------



## shaunous (30/5/14)

Fermenting in a Corny just sounds like a pain in the arse to me. Happy to be proved wrong, but I hate it enough pulling them to bits every time I keg with clean beer, having the krausen line and the trub at the bottom would be much worse.

Bearing in mind im not set-up to run hot PBW through my kegs to clean, hence why I pull the posts apart each time and have to soak.


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (30/5/14)

Hi guys
i think the welded bases ones would work well for beer
pressed base would bit a problem to clean effectively for beer
just thought i would add to the conversation
Cheers

Make more beer


----------



## Batz (30/5/14)

lukec said:


> Hey gents,
> 
> Here are some pics of them. The lid has a o-ring on it so you can seal it up. I plan on using mine for crash chilling as I already have a stainless conical.
> 
> ...



Thanks lukec, I really like the look of those. Could you tell us where the 30lt mark is please? and what was the final total for the drum and tap?

Batz


----------



## Bridges (30/5/14)

Yob said:


> Bridges, is yours from winequip or homemakeit? Tap the same as above?


I don't own one. I was tossing up between one of these and the mangrove jacks stainless, and for a few reasons I went with the MJ one, I took some pictures of the home make it ones for Batz as a favour and sent him a detailed PM of measurements etc. It was a fairly long read, if interested when I can post it up here.


----------



## TidalPete (30/5/14)

As far as I can tell from a website pic the MJ's fermenter is folded not welded? Can you confirm or deny please Bridges? 
Also interested in any reasons for your choosing the MJ which I'm considering getting.

Yob --- Those olive oil drums with the blue ring around the bottom are from Home Make It ----- http://www.homemakeit.com.au/collections/olive-pickling-oil/Olive-Oil-Tank-With-Welded-Base
They sell the tap lukec has for $36.


----------



## Weizguy (30/5/14)

Hmm, maybe I get one of these and test drive it alongside the Brew Bucket when it finishes it's pleasure cruise from China.

That way I get a SS fermentor sooner.


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

I do like the screw lid of these, but cant help but think I can jam a ball valve in a cheapo SS pot pretty easily... too many choices.. 

Might just have to sit back with some pop corn for a bit yet


----------



## lukec (30/5/14)

Total cost was $175. Not sure where 30l mark is but I can check maybe Sunday arvo as I already have been crash chilling in it.



Batz said:


> Thanks lukec, I really like the look of those. Could you tell us where the 30lt mark is please? and what was the final total for the drum and tap?
> 
> Batz


----------



## SJW (30/5/14)

Did you order it from Winequip? Mine should turn up today. 330mm was the o/a diameter I was quoted from both the Adelaide and Melbourne Winequip stores.Could of got a nickle plated ball valve for $15 but Mark assured me the S/S one was the business.


----------



## Airgead (30/5/14)

What was the shipping to NSW? I was about to pick up a couple of the MJ ones from my local but having seen these....


----------



## SJW (30/5/14)

I still have not been charged, but Winequip said that they will just charge me what the courier charges them. He said should be about $25 from Melbourne to Newcastle.


----------



## SJW (30/5/14)

Just checked my back account and they charged me an entire $22 postage.


----------



## Airgead (30/5/14)

Sweet.....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/14)

These are short in stature yeah? Does that mean more contact area with yeast cake, potentially causing dramas for those who leave on primary for 3+ weeks in comparison to taller vessels? Have to say brew bucket looks more practical for reasons explained by Florian.


----------



## lukec (30/5/14)

Didn't order mine, I just did the cheeky shoot down to reservoir in my lunchtime to pick it up. They have some sweet gear in their shop for all type of homemade type stuff.
The bloke did mention someone else had recently enquired about one. 



SJW said:


> Did you order it from Winequip? Mine should turn up today. 330mm was the o/a diameter I was quoted from both the Adelaide and Melbourne Winequip stores.Could of got a nickle plated ball valve for $15 but Mark assured me the S/S one was the business.


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

If you have trouble in 3 weeks there are other things going on of more concern I should think.


----------



## Camo6 (30/5/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hmm, maybe I get one of these and test drive it alongside the Brew Bucket when it finishes it's pleasure cruise from China.
> 
> That way I get a SS fermentor sooner.


Pleasure cruise?! Have you seen the way they cram them into those shipping containers with nothing to ferment for weeks on end, surrounded by the stench of machine oil?

Must admit I'm tempted to do the same. They look like tidy units.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/14)

Cool, not speaking from experience. Just avidly watching all the ss fv info pending an eventual purchase of one. Insert michael jackson eating popcorn in thriller gif.


----------



## lael (30/5/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hmm, maybe I get one of these and test drive it alongside the Brew Bucket when it finishes it's pleasure cruise from China.
> 
> That way I get a SS fermentor sooner.



What brewbucket are you getting Les?


----------



## Batz (30/5/14)

2x $170.00 plus shipping to the sunny coast, OK it's worth me inquiring about freight charges.

Anyone else in the region interested if I can crack a deal here?

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/14)

Apart from the SS aspect the reason I'm going for the conical brew bucket is because of the... conical. I'd also looked at the Mangrove Jacks model but still has the disadvantage that you have a flat bottom you end up with the last few minutes of the transfer to keg really messy as the beer picks up yeast and trub as it outflows, and I regularly waste a litre of more of beer.

As far as kegs are concerned, I will be trying a couple of lagers in kegs but, being only 19L and having to make allowances for krausen and trub, I'll only be doing 15l batches for bottling only.


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

Wabbit season... Duck season... Wabbit season.. Stainless season.. FIRE!!


----------



## SJW (30/5/14)

Speak to David in the Melbourne store Batz, he was pretty cool with the brewing thing and might do a deal


----------



## Weizguy (31/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> Pleasure cruise?! Have you seen the way they cram them into those shipping containers with nothing to ferment for weeks on end, surrounded by the stench of machine oil?
> 
> Must admit I'm tempted to do the same. They look like tidy units.


Maybe I was being a bit sarcastic about the pleasure cruise. I'm sure it's more like a business trip, OK?



lael said:


> What brewbucket are you getting Les?


It's the SS Brewing technologies Brew Bucket, purchased from NewEra Brewing in Brizbane. It's a lot of money for me to fork out if the bucket's no good, and it's not as if I have a lot of disposable cash, but I feel it's an investment in the flavour of my beer, being able to move past the plastic fermenters.



SJW said:


> Speak to David in the Melbourne store Batz, he was pretty cool with the brewing thing and might do a deal


Shame that we didn't get a chance to negotiate a Newcastle deal, as you weren't aware of my interest at the time.
I remember the fusti that Mark had at his shop a while back, but that's when I was still happy with the plastic fermenters and didn't know the difference. IIRC, he offered me a keen price on it too, at the time.

Newcastle/ Hunter interest? Maybe I can get a BB happening?

Les out


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/6/14)

Anyone know what Constante imports charge for these? They appear to have almost completely flat sides which is a bonus! http://www.costanteimports.com.au/product/storage-containers/614


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/6/14)

50L straight walled around $250... too big for me though


----------



## SJW (8/6/14)

The olive oil drum turned up. Very very nice bit if kit. Love the tap, well worth $30. Anyway I added some computer fans to the fridge and the temp drops so much faster than in plastic. I also just use cling wrap snd drop the temp probe in to monitor temp. Good buy for $192.50 delivered to Newcastle from Mel.
I also added a photo of my keg setup.
Lots of Braumeister how to brew videos on YouTube user name : BigTed ManShed


----------



## Batz (8/6/14)

SJW said:


> The olive oil drum turned up. Very very nice bit if kit. Love the tap, well worth $30. Anyway I added some computer fans to the fridge and the temp drops so much faster than in plastic. I also just use cling wrap snd drop the temp probe in to monitor temp. Good buy for $192.50 delivered to Newcastle from Mel.
> I also added a photo of my keg setup.
> Lots of Braumeister how to brew videos on YouTube user name : BigTed ManShed


Looks nice!

What's the over all height?


----------



## TidalPete (8/6/14)

Thanks for the pics SJW. I have been awaiting your response & nice kegging setup BTW. 
Would appreciate knowing the height & dia of that AGInox drum if you don't mind? It is an AGInox isn't it?
Also, would like to know what thread that ss tap has if that's at all possible?

It sure looks nice!

Edit --- Beaten by Batz.


----------



## SJW (8/6/14)

Thanks guys. Yes it is AGinox. It's 330mm diameter and 340mm high o/a. The thread is a std typ because the fella at Winequip was saying they can supply a std ball valve with barbed out let for $15. Mark was right the s/s one for $30 is the cats whiskers. Very very small and the entire unit rotates so you can squirt sanitiser in prior to using. Also it only takes a small turn in the knob to open the valve.
I know its a bit of bling and a waste of money for some. I would still say put the $200 towards a Braumeister but this would be next on my list.
Steve


----------



## Batz (8/6/14)

Thanks Steve, I could fit two in both my fermenting fridges. :super:


----------



## TidalPete (8/6/14)

Thanks SJW.
Interesting to know that the valve rotates similar to the tap on a Brew Bucket or so it seems?
That ss valve can be stripped of course?


----------



## SJW (8/6/14)

Yes. It's a bizzar but simple design. I have had too many beers to explain but....... There is a central pin that screws fully out with half a turn. That releases fluid via 4 or 5 holes that are around the bulb bit you can see. Then it all flows out the .......outlet. Simple but very cool. No chance of bugs or nasties growing in the tap as I leave mine inverted with iodophor solution in there.


----------



## WallaB (10/6/14)

Hello gentlepeople
I've been looking at the ss fermenters and stumbled on this one
http://www.gstore.com.au/bokashi-one-stainless-steel-30-litre-composting-bucket.html

Haven't been able to look at it yet, any thoughts?


----------



## Bridges (11/6/14)

I don't like spammers...


----------



## WallaB (11/6/14)

That's not quite the welcome to 
the forum I was hoping for


----------



## shaunous (11/6/14)

Welcome 2 AHB WallaB, dont mind Bridges, his just drunk.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (11/6/14)

SJW, really enjoyed your braumeister youtube videos btw.

How do you see this fermenter comparing to say the brewbucket? https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/

Personal preference for the design? Cost? Availability?


----------



## Bridges (11/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Welcome 2 AHB WallaB, dont mind Bridges, his just drunk.


Yes I was doing some serious R and D last night. Sorry WallaB, welcome to the forum!

As for the stainless fementer you linked to, do you know where the tap goes in is it side or base of the vessel?


----------



## WallaB (11/6/14)

Not sure if the tap location, really need to make the time to look at it. I doubt it is "conical based" and can't compare to the brewbucket. I like the lid closure more than the olive container/fermenters


----------



## Florian (11/6/14)

WallaB said:


> Hello gentlepeople
> I've been looking at the ss fermenters and stumbled on this one
> http://www.gstore.com.au/bokashi-one-stainless-steel-30-litre-composting-bucket.html
> 
> Haven't been able to look at it yet, any thoughts?


Not sure about you guys, but when I clicked on that link on my Android phone I got all sorts of security warnings which I usually don't get.


----------



## Weizguy (11/6/14)

WallaB said:


> Hello gentlepeople
> I've been looking at the ss fermenters and stumbled on this one
> http://www.gstore.com.au/bokashi-one-stainless-steel-30-litre-composting-bucket.html
> 
> Haven't been able to look at it yet, any thoughts?


Looks like a composting unit. Too many holes to hold liquid.

I can see why Bridges was thinking your link was not entirely relevant.

Welcome on board, WallaB, and please think before you link (and post).

Les out


----------



## Feldon (11/6/14)

> Looks like a composting unit. Too many holes to hold liquid.
> 
> I can see why Bridges was thinking your link was not entirely relevant.
> 
> ...


The holes seem to be in the base support, not the vessel. The vessel is airtight and water tight according to specs.

Good find by WallaB. Looks interesting at the price.


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (12/6/14)

have some concerns about this unit
what grade of stainless steel are the using
what are the welds are the using
does the tap come off
just concerned


----------



## Batz (12/6/14)

Steven @ Home Make It said:


> have some concerns about this unit
> what grade of stainless steel are the using
> what are the welds are the using
> does the tap come off
> just concerned


The tap is a optional extra so it must screw off, perhaps Steve knows what grade stainless they are?


----------



## lael (12/6/14)

What are your concerns?



Steven @ Home Make It said:


> have some concerns about this unit
> what grade of stainless steel are the using
> what are the welds are the using
> does the tap come off
> just concerned


----------



## Spiesy (12/6/14)

lael said:


> What are your concerns?


I think he's just said them, no?


----------



## SJW (12/6/14)

304 Grade S/S.
Flush seam weld in the centre.
The tap is a std thread that screws on. They sell a std ball valve also for $15. I did not buy it to save money otherwise I would just use my plastic ones.
Apparently Olive Oil people are just as concerned about contamination as we are, funny that.
I dont sell these things and I dont make any money out of people buying them. If you dont like the idea.....dont buy one.


----------



## lael (12/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> I think he's just said them, no?


Lol. Pardon. Why are you concerned?


----------



## Batz (12/6/14)

have some concerns about this unit
what grade of stainless steel are the using 304 Stainless steel
what are the welds are the using one owner reports the welds are excellent 
does the tap come off yes
just concerned don't be


----------



## SJW (12/6/14)

Thanks Batz


----------



## Batz (12/6/14)

SJW said:


> Thanks Batz



Sorry cobber I didn't see your reply before I posted.

Batz


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/14)

Are welds really the devil when it comes to ss fermentors??. What is the worry? Genuinely curious.


----------



## lukec (12/6/14)

2 owners




Batz said:


> have some concerns about this unit
> what grade of stainless steel are the using 304 Stainless steelwhat are the welds are the using one owner reports the welds are excellent does the tap come off yesjust concerned don't be


----------



## Danwood (12/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> Are welds really the devil when it comes to ss fermentors??. What is the worry? Genuinely curious.


Same as threads on the taps...littles crevices in which beasties hide.


----------



## Weizguy (12/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> Are welds really the devil when it comes to ss fermentors??. What is the worry? Genuinely curious.


Welds can and will harbour evil bugs (wild yeast, bacteria, etc).
All welds need to be sanitary and not pitted.

Same for welds in any SS food vessel (dairy industry) or pharmaceutical vessel (for culturing)


----------



## Danwood (12/6/14)

Photo finish there, Les


----------



## Spiesy (12/6/14)

lael said:


> Lol. Pardon. Why are you concerned?


Just a forum member like you, mate. 

Wasn't having a go.


----------



## lael (12/6/14)

If the weld seams aren't perfect, but the vessel is still cleaned and then sanitised using either starsan or boiling water - is that still an issue? Won't the vessel end up clean?


----------



## SJW (12/6/14)

I said the weld is flush, perfect, flat, as if it's not even a weld, more shit could grown where the tap screws in, if you did not clean it for 30 years.
Please do not buy one if u think its a big scam.


----------



## lael (12/6/14)

SJW said:


> I said the weld is flush, perfect, flat, as if it's not even a weld, more shit could grown where the tap screws in, if you did not clean it for 30 years.
> Please do not buy one if u think its a big scam.


No, not at all - actually asking a question - I wasn't actually thinking about these vessels, but other ones - the question is a general one as I'm trying to weigh up options. If a weld isn't perfect, but the vessel is cleaned properly, why is that an issue?

Comparing a poor weld seam (as long as it is a decent weld, but not sanitary) to a plastic fermenter - the surface on them isn't really that flat either, but it doesn't seem to be an issue.

Now you've mentioned it though - I couldn't tell from the photos where the weld is - is it around the center of the height of the vessel?


----------



## shaunous (13/6/14)

Its not that big of an issue, ask the wine makers who have and still do ferment in concrete tanks full of imperfections, and dont get me started on wooden barrels.

Most people check cleanliness with their eyes also, if welds are hiding nasties, you wont see them, but if you know you have scrubbed, soaked and sanitized good, well there shouldnt be a problem.

I as well as alot of people ferment in plastic jerry's, I dont know how many people have looked at the bottom inside, but where they are plastic welded, there is a few little area's that hide scum, but soaking properly brings it loose.

Chill Lael, Chill.


----------



## Spiesy (13/6/14)

I guess IF there are imperfect welds, be they metal or plastic, they can harbour residue. 

Sure, maybe you can make that vessel sanitary (although there is a difference between sanitary and clean). But if a large point in you upgrading to a stainless fermenter is for zero "character" leeching from the fermenter itself (due to it being a porous, plastic material), would you really want your wort exposed to trub and crud that's been sitting there for months or potentially years?


----------



## lael (13/6/14)

So if you clean all the visible residue off with either cleaning agents or physical cleaning and then sanitize, is there actually still an issue? 

wondering cause there seems to be a lot of concern about perfect welds and I agree in principle and aesthetically, but pragmatically am unsure it makes that much difference


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (13/6/14)

Easy guys
i wasn't having a go either
just asking the questions
that i think we should ask yourselves
when you buy equipment
if it suits the needs then great
as with everything else
less chance of things going wrong if its sanitized
whatever the container
and the better the weld the less chance of places for bacteria to hide

nice to know people are concerned about this stuff and what they are putting there beer into

cheers


----------



## mje1980 (13/6/14)

I don't see a big issue, especially with tig welding. If I saw the welds were smooth I'd be pretty happy with that. Stick welding with the slag etc and holes could be an issue but I doubt any ss pot or fermentor would be welded with a stick welder.

I'm curious because I work with a bloke who is a very good tig welder and Im toying with the idea of making up a ss square fermentor for my ferm fridge, eventually. One of those things you wouldn't normally do but due to opportunity might be possible.


----------



## Danwood (14/6/14)

lukec said:


> It's a pretty nifty little sucker, it's just the knob on the end that you unscrew and it opens. It also turns so you can face it any direction you want.
> 1/2 silicon hose will fit perfectly over it and it's completely stainless except for the o-ring for sealing when you close it.


Could you remove the tap and take a pic please, Luke ?

And you mentioned it rotates whilst staying in place. Does that mean the inlet inside also rotates ?

I'm wondering if a pick up tube could be modified and fitted, similar to the racking tube on a brew bucket ?

If yours is full of wort right now, don't bother or it will all come out of the hole in which the tap was previously located.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## lukec (15/6/14)

Hope these help, 2nd pic is with tap closed 3rd is with tap open


----------



## Batz (15/6/14)

lukec said:


> Hope these help, 2nd pic is with tap closed 3rd is with tap open
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Danwood (15/6/14)

Thanks Luke.

So it looks like it extends very little into the vessel once screwed in...a very short thread. 

Would there be any thread left once in place, to attach a female fitting ? Even just 1/2 a turn ?


----------



## lukec (15/6/14)

No chance at all. 



Danwood said:


> Thanks Luke.
> So it looks like it extends very little into the vessel once screwed in...a very short thread.
> Would there be any thread left once in place, to attach a female fitting ? Even just 1/2 a turn ?


----------



## Danwood (15/6/14)

Ok, thanks for checking


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/6/14)

dam nice may just have to add to my bb order aferall!!


MB


----------



## SJW (15/6/14)

I love mine.nsecond brew brewing now. A lot easier to clean than the plastic one, and I don't have to look at all the dry, chalky shit on the inside of my old fermenters.
Also Batz I took notice of the 30 litre mark while filling yesterday day. 25 litres was just over half way. When it's empty I will weigh how much water it takes to the brim.


----------



## lael (15/6/14)

What is the difference (visually) between the 2nd and 3rd photo?


----------



## surly (15/6/14)

lael said:


> What is the difference (visually) between the 2nd and 3rd photo?


Are you on your computer or phone?

If I brighten my monitor, I can see inside the tap, not just a black hole. Still hard to make out details though.


----------



## lukec (15/6/14)

Photography not my strongest suit. When it's brightened up you can see how the pin opens inside the tap.


----------



## lael (15/6/14)

Mobile. No problems, I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## Batz (15/6/14)

SJW said:


> I love mine.nsecond brew brewing now. A lot easier to clean than the plastic one, and I don't have to look at all the dry, chalky shit on the inside of my old fermenters.
> Also Batz I took notice of the 30 litre mark while filling yesterday day. 25 litres was just over half way. When it's empty I will weigh how much water it takes to the brim.


OK so 30lt would still be somewhere on the straight sides, interesting stuff. I would imagine the 50lt to be similar. I be more interested in the 30lt mark, and how much head space there is from there.

Appreciate your help cobber. :beerbang:

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/14)

SJW said:


> I love mine.nsecond brew brewing now. A lot easier to clean than the plastic one, and I don't have to look at all the dry, chalky shit on the inside of my old fermenters.


I reckon I'll feel the same once I've brewed (with modifications  ) in my new Olive Oyl SJW. :icon_drool2: :lol:

For those not in the know, a little straight phos acid or whatever left to soak, combined with a bit of a scrub later on will get rid of those PITA salt deposits in your plastic FV.


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/14)

Batz said:


> OK so 30lt would still be somewhere on the straight sides, interesting stuff. I would imagine the 50lt to be similar. I be more interested in the 30lt mark, and how much head space there is from there.
> 
> Appreciate your help cobber. :beerbang:
> 
> Batz





> Also Batz I took notice of the 30 litre mark while filling yesterday day. 25 litres was just over half way.


I think we're talking 50 litre Olive Oyl's here Batz but not sure anymore after a re-read. :blink:


----------



## Batz (15/6/14)

TidalPete said:


> I think we're talking 50 litre Olive Oyl's here Batz.


OK, I thought SJW bought the 30lt.

It's all getting a bit much for this old brewer, need a Bex and a good lay down....Or perhaps a saison?

30lt..50lt..50lt..30lt...somebody stop me!!

Batz


----------



## SJW (15/6/14)

I got the 30L. When it's empty I can do some weighing and measuring of head space


----------



## Batz (15/6/14)

SJW said:


> I got the 30L. When it's empty I can do some weighing and measuring of head space



Thanks SJW, I really want to get this right and it's getting a bit of a head f%ck ATM.

Batz


----------



## SJW (15/6/14)

It is strange not being able to see the volume level when transferring from the kettle


----------



## SJW (15/6/14)

Batz said:


> Thanks SJW, I really want to get this right and it's getting a bit of a head f%ck ATM.
> 
> Batz


Not sure what the stress is about? If you only ferment enough to fit in a corny it will be perfect. I waste so much to ensure I get a full keg. Post boil 25, transfer 21 or 22 litres to end up with a full corny.
The two I have brewed so far were huge pitches of 1052 slurry at 19 deg c and they both went off like bombs. Still a bit of head space too. If you were concerned just use the s/s lid, that seals great, and make a blow off tube for those big wheat beers.
Steve


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/14)

> Also Batz I took notice of the 30 litre mark while filling yesterday day. 25 litres was just over half way. When it's empty I will weigh how much water it takes to the brim.


Thanks for your latest post SJW as there's been a few beers in between our postings apparently.  

Edit ---- Have just seen the latest posts & reckon that some sort of a dipstick (not me :lol: ) would help with volume adjustments when draining to fermenter.
I'm about to go through my SS stuff for an easy solution.


----------



## SJW (15/6/14)

Being half smashed and slow internet does not help me much


----------



## Batz (15/6/14)

I brew full 50lt often 55lt, I'd like to do that in a 50lt drum rather that two 30lt jobs. (50lt not 55lt of course)



> Have just seen the latest posts & reckon that some sort of a dipstick (not me :lol: ) would help with volume adjustments when draining to fermenter.
> I'm about to go through my SS stuff for an easy solution.


I have a few bits of 12mm stainless tube would do that trick, can bring one to the swap if you want it Pete.


----------



## Batz (15/6/14)

> Thanks for your latest post SJW as there's been a few beers in between our postings apparently.


Yes had a few people here for a beer and pizza night, not as sharp as I could be.

Nice though, beer and pizza by the outside fire place with good friends. Love it.


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/14)

Batz said:


> I brew full 50lt often 55lt, I'd like to do that in a 50lt drum rather that two 30lt jobs. (50lt not 55lt of course)
> 
> 
> I have a few bits of 12mm stainless tube would do that trick, can bring one to the swap if you want it Pete.



I'm planning to use the dip tube from a 50-litre keg thanks Batz which (hopefully) should "blow off" 3.2 times approx. the volume of Co2 extruded from a normal bubbler in a normal ferment?

It (the 25mm tube) fits nicely into the food-grade reinforced hosing sold by Clark Rubber & elsewhere but if planning to use a grommet it all depends on where the outlet hole is located in your SS lid (OD of grommet may be too close to the rim)?

This is good for the Olive Oyl containers but not too good for my modified Brew Bucket lid but no worries as that's all organised too.

Perhaps consider why we need a blow-off tube ITFP?


----------



## booargy (15/6/14)

65% fosphoric or 100% oxalic available at buntings don't leave it too long or it will stain. It is where concrete stuff is.
tapasa " they not real concreters"
"How you know that"
Tapasa " they not arguink"


----------



## Yob (16/6/14)

Should give SJW a shout out here, good find and thanks for posting mate...

I've got a 50l version coming my way


----------



## SJW (16/6/14)

Good on ya Yob, I think you will be very happy with the new bling. I also found the fellas at both Adelaide and Melboure Winequip to be great to deal with.

Steve


----------

